# 8th Grade Formal



## NiteHunter (May 16, 2009)

Last night i was posting fishing pictures and tonight he's got a hot date to the 8th grade formal.Rory and his date Lauren.They grow up fast.


----------



## Artmom (May 16, 2009)

That's just too sweet. He 's a cutie pie and she is a pretty young lady!


----------



## jf111 (May 17, 2009)

Awww...how adorable!  Enjoy this now..they grow up so fast - my 3rd son just graduated yesterday and is off to college with my other 2..
Beautiful picture!


----------



## Hoss (May 17, 2009)

They certainly do grow fast.  Nice capture of him and his date showing they are growing up.

Hoss


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 17, 2009)

Well at least we know he has got good taste with his girls...
Yes they both look very well and well behaved...
They will be gone before ya know it so enjoy'em all ya can cuse tomorrow they are gone off....


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2009)

Good look'n youngn's. Congrats.


----------



## starvin (Jun 29, 2009)

youngens grow up way to fast. mines getting ready for college.


----------



## drumbum77 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks man...this is what I have coming this year!!!  My oldest just turned fourteen last month and is heading to the eighth grade!!!  

As great Ferris Bueller once said..."I said it before and I will say it again...life moves pretty fast you don't stop and look around once and a while you could miss it!!!" 

Great looking kids!!!


----------



## leo (Jul 3, 2009)

Handsome looking young man you have there, thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 4, 2009)

He's a stud muffin.  He looks pretty slick in that suit.

I bet he's ready for the season.


----------

